# Suche Adapter RS232 / USB nach MPI ?



## SHendrik (20 Januar 2006)

Hallo - 

Suche eine Adapter / Wandler von RS232 / USB auf MPI Siemens S7  ? 

Angebot an : shendrik{at}web.de


----------



## Seppl (20 Januar 2006)

Guckst Du hier:

http://business.lieske-elektronik.de/artikel_178347.htm?pid=11

http://www.deltalogic.de/pbhw/netlink/netlink-usb.htm

http://www.deltalogic.de/s7-adapter/usb-ada.htm

http://www.deltalogic.de/s7-adapter/mpi.htm

Ciao Seppl


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

erste Infos stehen ja schon da.   

Was wollen Sie denn alles damit machen? 

Davon würde abhängen, was wir Ihnen genau
empfehler können.

Viele Grüße 

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Nethacks (30 Januar 2006)

guckst du hier:

http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=6698


----------

